# I rescued 5 ponies recently and 4 of them are ready for new homes...COLORADO



## phoebeq (Feb 2, 2012)

*THIS WAS MY ORIGINAL POST ON ANOTHER FORUM...it gives the back story for this "rescue".*

* *

There was an ad for free ponies on Craigslist. He couldn't' afford hay anymore. We all know how "free" animals can end up. I talked to the guy. He had 11...I could just see someone getting all 11 and then dropping them at a sale barn to make some quick cash. I had plans to possibly take all of them. I went today with a smaller trailer and had possible plans to go back and get what I couldn't get today. I get there and they are pretty wild, but I think I can handle that . The guy and I ended up being able to get 5 of them into the trailer. He had already decided that he was taking 4 out of 5 of the other ones there, and that last one just wouldn't cooperate, so I took what I could get. Anyway, we are home and the 5 ponies are in my corral. They are all in good health and are not even slightly skinny, so I give kudos to this guy for finding them homes before they dropped weight. They are pretty wild, but with some love and "cookies" they will warm up. 3 out of 5 need to be gelded and 3 out of 5 need farrier work on their back feet. I am going to speak to my vet about a possible bulk discount on the gelding, lol. Anyway, if anyone knows of anyone that maybe interested in one of these guys once they are ready, let me know. They are decent sized little ponies and once they are tamed down and have some training, I think they would be a great size for a kiddo.


----------



## phoebeq (Feb 2, 2012)

Bumping for the evening crowd! Thanks for looking




If anyone has any questions, feel free to e-mail me at [email protected]! I would be happy to tell you more about them


----------



## chandab (Feb 2, 2012)

Bless you for helping them. I really like Prince, love his coloring, looks grey in his winter woolies.


----------



## phoebeq (Feb 2, 2012)

chandab said:


> Bless you for helping them. I really like Prince, love his coloring, looks grey in his winter woolies.


Thanks! Prince really is a gorgeous little guy! He is going to be a beautiful little dapple grey when he sheds out!


----------



## phoebeq (Feb 3, 2012)

Bump for the fuzzies!!


----------



## Marty (Feb 4, 2012)

Its always great to know that others are out there helping horses in need. Kudos to you!

I have edited the sales portion of your thread which you can direct to the sales board. Good luck to you and best wishes.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 6, 2012)

Kudos to YOU for taking them in =) Thanks for helping out and rescuing. Who knows where they might be right now if you didn't help out.


----------

